# Hutchins Thunderbolt Bass



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

well, yesterday I took the plunge and sent off a $200 us$ deposit (cost 260 cdn, dang)...........been GASing for a Tele style bass for a couple of years, but I couldn't find one, and a guitar body blank/ purchased neck do it my self thing was going to be waaaaay more than just buying the finished bass........my go to bass at the moment is a GK no name made in china, and now the treble control has gone wanky and I don't want to invest anymore in it (at the moment)..........back in April I found Hutchins out of the Uk and have been trying to get one ever since.........the UK dealers won't ship from the UK and the US network is still fledgling.........finally got a solid US contact out of Brooklyn NYC.....guitar will be on US soil in 4 weeks........it will be more due to the exchange rate....(I hope that stabalizes in the next 4 weeks)......this guitar is obviously asian........anyway if interested, check out www.hutchinsguitars.com.....thunderbolt bass, vintage white.
cheers
Gerry


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Pretty cool. Your link is a little wonky, but I figured it out. I'm not big myself on the Tele design for bass, but they do look like decent instruments.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Hi Gerry...Congrats !! :food-smiley-004::banana:

I owe you from past favours.....I'll take care of fixing/replacing your treble pot if you can get the guitar to me. 

Cheers

Dave 

PS I couldn't get the link to work


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

thats a very generous offer Dave.........I may take you up on it.......for now I'm managing with the GK........I just don't touch the tone control....lol


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> well, yesterday I took the plunge and sent off a $200 us$ deposit (cost 260 cdn, dang)...........www.hutchinsguitars.com.....thunderbolt bass, vintage white.
> cheers
> Gerry


Congrats Gerry. Certainly looks interesting. For a brief moment I was thinking of pulling the trigger on a Brice 5 string fretted bass at Rondo. The exchange rate took that idea away real quick.


----------



## RIFF WRATH (Jan 22, 2007)

hey Fajah........this gas is a terrible thing........soon to be a NBD.......5 basses came in to the distrubuter for all USA........I will have it within a week I hope....the US holiday is giving me bad gas pains..........will have to figure out doing pictures soon....lol


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

RIFF WRATH said:


> hey Fajah........this gas is a terrible thing........soon to be a NBD.......5 basses came in to the distrubuter for all USA........I will have it within a week I hope....the US holiday is giving me bad gas pains..........will have to figure out doing pictures soon....lol


Gerry...I feel your pain. Waiting is the worst and this weekend doesn't make it any better. Now I'm anxious to start my new project.......turning the new bass I just got into a lined fretless. 

Stew-Mac here I come. Shhhhh....don't tell James lofu


----------



## speckledmind (Sep 6, 2008)

Nice looking Bass RIFF
Here is the link I pulled off the net from www.hutchinsguitars.com / http://www.hutchinsguitars.com/shop...lt-candy-apple-electric-guitar-with-case.html

I’m also hit with GAS and have been looking, but it’s pretty scary right now. 1 USD = 1.24015 CAD / 1 CAD = 0.806354 USD

If you guys want a quick and pretty accurate calculator for the exchange rate, try this http://www.xe.com/ucc I have been using it for years.


----------



## james on bass (Feb 4, 2006)

Fajah said:


> Now I'm anxious to start my new project.......turning the new bass I just got into a lined fretless.


So soon? :sport-smiley-002:


----------



## Fajah (Jun 28, 2006)

james on bass said:


> So soon? :sport-smiley-002:


Ahhhh....yep :banana: Playing that lined fretless Rob Allen got me going on this. Maybe I'm nuts, but it will certainly be unique. 

I just ordered a fret puller from an Ebay store and a set of LaBella tape wounds from Just Strings. Should get the goods next week some time. I picked up some birch veneer at Home Depot yesterday for the fret lines. Probably going to start do the conversion next weekend. The only thing I'll have to do first is make is my own a radius sanding block. I emailed Kurt at Rondo and he said that the radius is 13" which is not a standard size.


----------



## bass_snake (Dec 31, 2008)

So, Riff Wrath. How does the bass sound like? How does it feel playing it?

Fred


----------

